
Uber allegedly paid $100k ransom and had hackers sign NDAs after breach - WisNorCan
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-hack-company-allegedly-paid-hackers-ransom-had-them-sign-ndas/
======
WisNorCan
Van Cleave: Do you feel that Uber acted responsibly?

Anderson: Absolutely not.

Van Cleave: Have you seen a company ask for an NDA from people who've ripped
them off before?

Anderson: I can't think of another case that our office has handled that has
that dimension to it. This case is extraordinary in that regard.

------
alpaca128
Making hackers sign NDAs...not something I expected to read in a real
headline.

------
blzrdnofreespch
I wonder how many awful things Uber has swept under the table...

